# Haunted Swap Meet in Phoenix, AZ



## dryrot (Nov 15, 2017)

Saturday, September 29 2018
AZHaunters.com and Sanctumofhorror.com are sponsoring another Haunted Swap Meet
Event is in the Phoenix College parking lot on 15th Avenue North of Thomas in Phoenix, AZ
Open to the public from 9:00 AM to 1:00 PM
Free admission.
Over 50 tables and booths selling everything from old props and costumes to Goth Bath Bombs and Halloween pet collars.
Arizona Ghostbusters will be on hand.
Kaos Funeral Cars will bring 9 custom hearses.
If you are a haunter anywhere near Phoenix, AZ, you should Check it out.
Here's a link to the Facebook event:
https://www.facebook.com/events/134381180518156/


----------



## dryrot (Nov 15, 2017)

The Arizona Ghostbusters will be collecting for charity at the event.


----------



## dryrot (Nov 15, 2017)

Coming this weekend!


----------

